# Zusammenbau vom Computer - ESD Schutz wichtig?



## finnex (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mich mal gefragt wie wichtig denn der ESD Schutz beim Computer zusammenbau ist?

Bis jetzt habe ich schon viele Rechner zusammengebaut/repariert und bis jetzt ist noch nie etwas passiert. Jedoch kann ich dies auch nicht genau sagen, weil ich ja auch einfach dadurch die Lebensdauer eines Teils senken kann.

Wie seht ihr das mit dem ESD-Schutz Reicht da ein Erdungskabel und ein Erdungsarmband aus?

Ich frage auch aus dem Grund da ich jetzt einem Freund einen Rechner zusammen bauen soll und jedes Teil seinen stolzen Preis hat. Ich will später ungern ein Teil ersetzen und zahlen müssen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


Finnex


----------



## PC Heini (13. Juni 2009)

Grüss Dich

Wie Du, habe ich auch schon etliche Rechner zusammengebaut, und ist nie was passiert. Habe dabei auch keine Lötkontakte berührt. Kommt halt auch auf die Kleidung an, die man anhat. 
Daher denke ich mal, mit Verstand der Materie sollte nichts passieren.
Wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, legste Dir lieber so ein Armband zu.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Kann man sehen wie man will.
Es soll auch Leute geben die sogar ESD Handschuhe tragen. 

Ich perönlich verzichte auf ESD komplett, ich entlade mich lieber mal eben schnell am Gehäuse bevor ich den Stecker ziehe. 

Was die Lebensdauer angeht: mein Pentium 1 an dem ich schon zig mal rumbegastelt habe, lebt nach rund 10 Jahren bis heute noch.

Natürlich habe ich auch schon Computer (bzw. Komponenten davon) geschrottet, aber seltsamerweise hatten die immer irgendwas mit "AMD" oder "WD" zu tun. 

Ein Restrisiko etwas zu zerstören bleibt aber immer, auch mit ESD.
Eine kleine Unaufmerksamtkeit oder Ablenkung und schon könnte es passiert sein.
Z.B. dadurch dass man irgendein Kabel falsch angeschlossen hat.
Oder dass man mit dem Schraubendreher abrutscht und "dezent" mit der Klinge über das Mainboard "gleitet". 
Ich persönlich kenne sogar Leute die es schaffen einen RAM-Riegel falschrum einzusetzen..... ohne es zu merken..... und dann den PC einschalten..... Totalschaden 

Entweder Du weisst was Du kannst und baust den PC auch trotz Restrisiko zusammen oder Du lässt es.
Die Entscheidung kannst nur Du fällen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]


PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Habe dabei auch keine Lötkontakte berührt.


Irgendwelche Kontakte anzufassen, sollte man natürlich tunlichst unterlassen. 
[/edit]


----------



## finnex (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Also wenn ich was am Rechner schaffe, lass ich immer den Stecker vom Netzteil dran schalte es aber ab, sodass ich immer eine Erdung am Gehäuse habe.

Mit dem Schraubendreher ist ja dann einfach nur unafmerksamkeit, was mal passieren kann aber nicht soll^^ --> ist mir leider auch schon einmal passiert und konnte das Mainboard wegschmeisen, war aber zum Glück nur ein altes.

Aber ich bin dennoch am überlegen ob ich die 30 Euro investieren soll um mir ein Erdungsarmband zuzulegen. Ist ja um einiges billiger alls ein 100 Euro Mainboard zu schrotten.

Finnex


----------



## port29 (14. Juni 2009)

Wie einige von euch wissen, setze ich im Server Bereich ausschließlich auf Sun Hardware. Sun setzt dabei sehr Stark auf den ESD Schutz. Beispiel:

Bei den Sun DVD Laufwerken werden einmal verwendbare ESD Bänder beigelegt. Dabei berührt man während dem Austaschen der komponenten in der Regel nicht mal ein Metallteil. 

Auch sonnst verwende ich ESD Bänder und Handschuhe beim Arbeiten. Zum einen wird die Hardware dadurch geschützt und zum anderen gibt es anschließend keine Fingerabdrücke auf der Hardware.


----------



## CrimeOne (28. Juli 2009)

also ich weiß ja nich wie dein kumpel sich die teile zugelegt hat... aber normalerweiße bekommt man da nen kassenbon und 2 Jahre garantie... aber wenns dich intressiert, meine meinung nach reicht das entladen am gehäuse, heizung etc...
Ich hab zum beispiel momentan hier ein (neues) MSI Motherboard vor mir liegen und versuch gerade es in das Gehäuse rein zu zwängen... und weil ich grad deine frage gelesen hab dacht ich mir: wenns ausschlag gebend ist ob man ein erdungsband hat oder nicht müsste ja im handbuch des mainbords erwähnt sein... aber vergiss es, obwohl MSI mit "langlebigkeit" seiner komponenten werbung macht steht da kein wort von ESD...


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2009)

CrimeOne hat gesagt.:


> .....steht da kein wort von ESD...


Weil es als Selbstverständlichkeit zum Umgang mit Elektronik vorrausgesetzt wird.
Hast Du noch nie am Wasserhahn "eine gewischt" bekommen?
Das sind deutlich mehr als die üblichen max. 12 Volt die so ein Mainboard sonst "zu Gesicht" bekommt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Juli 2009)

finnex hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Also wenn ich was am Rechner schaffe, lass ich immer den Stecker vom Netzteil dran schalte es aber ab, sodass ich immer eine Erdung am Gehäuse habe.



Davon kann ich nur abraten. So hast du immer noch Spannung auf dem Mainboard was beim Einbau PCI-Karten oder Ram-Riegel beschädigen könnte.

Zudem bin ich der Meinung das es vollkommen ausreicht sich an einer Heizung zu erden.


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich fasse vor dem Einbau auch immer einmal an Heizung oder Wasserhahn.
Ziehe das Kabel aber vom Netzteil ab.
Bisher ist immer alles gut verlaufen.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2009)

@Wasserhahn/Heizung
Und nicht vergessen sich erneut zu erden, wenn man rumgelaufen ist. 
Manche Teppich-/Schuhkombination "vertragen" sich nämlich nicht.


----------

